# TV LCD HD marca W  Westinghouse,



## R-Mario (Dic 13, 2012)

La cosa es que mi hermano le regalo a mis papas una tv, esto para jubilar la antigua de RTC de los años 90 que tenian en la sala, en fin ayer la estaba mirando y veo que su logo es una W con una ralla debajo y circulos en las puntas de la W, segun investige es de la marca Westinghouse_, _la cosa es que mientras la veia se apago y luego ya no quiso prender "es nueva pero sin garantia ya que es gringa" la desconecte por 3 minutos la conecte y volvio a prender, luego le pregunte a mis padres si lo eso lo hacia constantemente y me dicen que un dia si otro dia no y asi por el estilo, pero que siempre vuelve a prender. Como sea ya no la revise ni siquiera cheque el modelo "falta de tiempo" ademas se supone que es nueva.

Entonces la pregunte es: ¿Que podria ser lo que provoca esa falla?

Talves sea por calor, pero la TV tiene buena ventilacion y cuando se me apago la toque y no se sentia caliente.

Y aprovechando la pregunta ¿Que opinan de esta marca? Yo jamas habia visto ese logotipo en mexico


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Y aprovechando la pregunta ¿Que opinan de esta marca? Yo jamas habia visto ese logotipo en mexico



es una marca gringa antigua   hace televisores desde que se inventaron


----------

